# Silkie color?



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wondering what color our lil Sophie is...? I thought she was black, but the black chicks I've seen were all pure black. Our Sophie has a lighter shade in some areas. What y'all think?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

There seems to be some brown. I wondering about partridge. They are striking. You could do worse. Pretty little thing. (What if she turns out to be a he?)


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She appears to be a dark splash. Black/blue/grey/white


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> There seems to be some brown. I wondering about partridge. They are striking. You could do worse. Pretty little thing. (What if she turns out to be a he?)


We're hoping for a she ::fingers crossed:: lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> She appears to be a dark splash. Black/blue/grey/white


Sounds like a nice mix.


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi there.  My silkie looked like that as a chick. Here's what she looks like now. She's my loveliest silkie. And the third broody I've had since June. -_-


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Kimquat said:


> Hi there.  My silkie looked like that as a chick. Here's what she looks like now. She's my loveliest silkie. And the third broody I've had since June. -_-


Oh my gosh!!! Such a beauty, I can hope for our lil Sophie to look that gorgeous. Thank you so much for sharing as I was sooo curious to know.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, since you are just begging, here was my psychoIkebirdman.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Well, since you are just begging, here was my psychoIkebirdman.


I love the white highlights here n there!


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Oh my gosh!!! Such a beauty, I can hope for our lil Sophie to look that gorgeous. Thank you so much for sharing as I was sooo curious to know.


You're very welcome. ^_^ I'm sure Sophie will be a lovely bird.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looks brown to me.


----------



## PouletdePouf (Jan 24, 2013)

What a cutie! I vote dark partridge. One question: Did Sophie have 2 stripes going down her back?


----------



## Vanessasilkies (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks to be a dark blue. Partridge would look "chipmunkie" with stripes


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is a picture of my partridge silkie chick. Hope this helps you. She looks blue to me. This is a partridge.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's another pic of my partridges.


----------

